# Adders in the UK 2012. Pt1



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi everyone.
Here are some of my favourite Adder shots so far this year taken at a few different sites across Kent in the UK.



























Jason

.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

you got some stunning photos there! :notworthy:


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks very much. Adders are my favourite photographic subject. I do regular surveys at a few sites so I get plenty of practice at photographing these beautiful snakes.


Jason


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

Fantastic - I especially love the one with the slow worms; what a find!


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks. They didn't stay like that for long. That's exactly how they were when I lifted the refugia but they all went their separate ways within a few seconds of lifting the tin.

Jason


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

very nice mate, I love adders :2thumb:


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

As said before, quality photos here:no1:


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks again mate. :2thumb:


Jason


----------



## Jimmy P (Mar 14, 2012)

Great shots there mate!


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Jimmy.

Jason


----------

